# [Q] Windows 10 SMS send/receive sample



## varga93 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi. 
Have anyone tried this app on windows 10? Can I integrate it in my own app or it is OEM only?
github[dot]com/Microsoft/Windows-universal-samples/tree/master/smssendandreceive
I don't have Windows 10 preview on my phone to test it, but I am planning to write an app which can send text messages.


----------



## angel.martinezsanchez.92 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok


----------



## FearL0rd (Aug 19, 2015)

I cant download. Do you have a copy?


----------



## vihsalvatore (Aug 20, 2015)

"Note  This functionality is only available to mobile operator apps and Windows Store apps given privileged access by mobile network operators, mobile broadband adapter IHV, or OEM." 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/apps/windows.devices.sms.aspx


----------

